# SquareTrade Warranty for Fire



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been trying to take advantage of the 35% off coupon offer from SquareTrade to buy a ST warranty for my Fire. When I enter e-reader/tablet, then Fire, the screen takes me to Amazon to buy the ST warranty through Amazon. Then, it doesn't accept the 35% coupon offer. Has anyone taken advantage of this offer for their Fire? How did you do it? Thanks.  j


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hopefully someone comes along soon. I'd like to know the answer too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this on Amazon.com in their Customer Discussions area:

Link


> I called SquareTrade about this and they said you can't use the code for Kindle Fires. All ST warranties for fires have to be bought via Amazon. Now I don't have a particular problem with this other than we are getting double over charged because of this. First we can't use our VIP discount coupon code (worth about $16)... that is bad but what really annoys me is that ST/Amazon is over charging for this warranty. If you go to the ST site and say you want a quote on a eReader (Color Nook, Kindle, etc.) (for 2 years + AC on a $199 device) they will charge you only $39.99. So not only do we not get to use our discount code but SquareTrade/Amazon is charging a premium price... just because it is a Kindle Fire. Don't you feel special.
> 
> I guess I will be skipping the ST warranty this time. Sigh...


Not definitive as it's from an unknown source, but....

If you want to be sure, call Square Trade directly and ask.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did email, and you can't use the coupon codes on Amazon.  I emailed ST when I'd gotten a postcard with a Black Friday coupon code, and was told that since it goes to the Amazon site we can't use their coupon codes for the Fire (or probably other Kindles, but I'm not sure whether all Kindles go to through Amazon now).  Can't find that email now, but that was the answer I got.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Meemo!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the information. I was afraid this would be the answer. Wow! What a rip!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is the definitive answer I got:

Hi Lynn,

Thank you for contacting SquareTrade.

We appreciate your interest in getting our warranty. If the item was purchased from Amazon.com, the warranty should be purchased from Amazon as well and unfortunately, there would be no way for us to apply the discount for these purchases. Our relationship with Amazon requires that we do not give customers an unfair advantage by buying coverage directly at squaretrade.com.

Hope that answers your question! You can reply to this email or call 1-877-WARRANTY (1-877-927-726 US & Canada only, 24/7.

Thank you,

Nelson

SquareTrade Care Specialist
re: Ticket [#0001354620]

Your comment:

Can I get a three year with accidental damage coverage on a Kindle Fire?


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Here's the answers I got (personal info marked out w/xxxx)

From: xxxxxxx [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, November 30, 2011 3:04 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Ticket [#xxxxxxx]: Reply to your recent email [ ref:xxxxx:ref ]

Hello Gxxxx,

Thank you for choosing SquareTrade Care Plan to protect your item and my apologies for any misunderstanding previously.

Because you did not originally get 35% discount for your Kindle Care Plan bought from Amazon.

I have successfully refunded you the difference amount of 35% discount ($15.74).

Please note that you will receive credit back on your same account through which you make payment on Amazon within next 2-4 business days.

SquareTrade Care Plans are available on eligible items purchased from eBay within the last 30 days, and items purchased from retailers within the last 90 days.

For all your further questions and concern, feel free to email us or call us at 1-877-WARRANTY (1-877-927-726 US & Canada only, 24/7.

Thank you,

xxxxxx

SquareTrade Care Specialist
re: Ticket [#xxxxxxx]

Your comment:
When I purchased this warranty I was automatically sent to the Amazon site. I had a 35% off coupon code that i entered into Amazon's Promotional Code input box. I then clicked the button to complete the purchase and the discount was not applied. Can you correct this, or do I need to cancel the agreement and re-purchase trying to use the code again?

Please advise as soon as possible. If I do not get a reply soon, I will cancel and try again. I do not want to miss the window of opportunity. the code I used was: 0XTxxxxxxx

Please advise.....

Thanks!

*Then the next day from Amazon...*

-----Original Message-----
From: Amazon.com [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, December 01, 2011 2:54 AM
To: gxxxxx
Subject: Refund on order 102xxxxxxx

Hello,

We're writing to let you know we processed your refund of $15.74 for your Order 102-xxxxx from SquareTrade Inc..

This refund is for the following item(s):

Item: 2-Year SquareTrade Warranty plus Accident Protection for Kindle Fire, US customers only
Quantity: 1
ASIN: B0058WELD2
Reason for refund: Account adjustment

Here's the breakdown of your refund for this item:

Item Refund: $15.74

We'll apply your refund to the following payment method(s):

xxxxx Credit Card [expiring on xxxx]: $15.74

This amount has been credited to your payment method and will appear when your bank has processed it.

Have questions about our refund policy?
Visit our Help section for more information:

http://www.amazon.com/refunds

We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Sincerely,

Amazon.com


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to get my discount. The email I received from SquareTrade followed by my initial question. I called as they requested and have received my discount/refund.



> Thank you for contacting SquareTrade.
> 
> We would advice you to purchase the warranty from amazon.com. Once you purchase the warranty please call us back after 2 days so that we can refund you the 30% off.
> 
> ...


----------

